# تطبيق نظرية الصفوف في ادارةالمشاريع ( ادارة الانتاج )



## labeeb (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هذه اول مرة اكتب في قسم الهندسة الصناعية 
انا مهندس مدني وصناعي وللاسف لم اشارك يوما في هذا القسم :82:
عموما الموضوع ليس جديد ولكنه مرتبط بشكل اساسي بالهندسة الصناعية ربما كان يجب ان يكون في هذا القسم لكني وضعته في قسم ادارة المشاريع كونها ملتقى كل الاقسام .. 
ستجدون الموضوع علىالرابط وانا يهمني اراءكم ومقترحاتكم كون الموضوع في صميم التخصص الصناعي و لان بعض المهندسين قد لا يتجه صوب قسم ادارة المشاريع فكرت ان اضع له رابط هنا والمعذرة من الاخوةالمشرفين اذا تكرر الموضوع ولا داعي للردود على هذه الصفحة

الحقيقة ان الموضوع مكث اكثر من سنتين دون اية تحديث مني بسبب ضيق الوقت 
ونظرا لكبر الموضوع وترابطه فقد فضلت ان اقتصره على نظرية الصفوف 
في الاسفل تجدون رابط لاخر تحديث لملف الاكسل 
وانشاء الله ستكون لي مشاركة قادمة وجديدة غير هذه 
اخرتحديث :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t58842-3.html#post1125780


الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t58842.html


----------



## hammhamm44 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

Ramdan Kareem wa SHOKRAAN


----------

